# suite bureautique sur ipad



## antoine75015 (20 Mai 2012)

j'hesite a prendre pages pour ipad car je cherche un traitement de texte
mais je cherche plutôt une suite bureautique car je cherche a créer des pages web et faire quelques présentation du genre comme open office
que me conseillez vous
merci d'avance


----------



## lineakd (20 Mai 2012)

@antoine75015, les fichiers odt ou odf sur ipad, seulement en lecture.
Si tu recherches "impress" sur l'ipad, c'est keynote mais payante l'application.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2012)

Keynote est très bien pour faire des présentations....


----------

